
This Shape-Shifter Could Tell Us Why Matter Exists - Snail_Commando
http://nautil.us/issue/14/mutation/this-shape_shifter-could-tell-us-why-matter-exists
======
jessaustin
IANAPhysicist, but "shape" strikes me as a particularly inapt metaphor for the
property of neutrinos under discussion. "Lepton number" or "mass eigenstate"
are unfamiliar terms, but at least they don't mislead the reader into
imagining that leptons have shapes. Since the offending term occurs only in
the headline and at the beginning and end of this article, this is probably
the work of a clumsy linkbaiting editor. I hadn't previously noticed that at
Nautilus.

~~~
seiji
Towards the beginning of the article: _No other fundamental particles do this.
“Only the neutrinos can change from one type to another,” says André de Gouvêa
of Northwestern University in Evanston, Illinois. More than a quirk of nature,
this ability to mutate on the fly points to some deep questions in physics,
and potentially, some important answers._

Not so much "shape shifting" as "transmogrifying," but it still works. No
mention of Changelings either.

------
seiji
Related required watching/listening/caption reading:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBxcC8zV46E](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBxcC8zV46E)
(lyrics start around 1:20)

------
jwise0
Non-linkbait title: Neutrino's shape-shifting properties could explain why
matter exists

~~~
bostonpete
Seriously, I was expecting an article about Odo.

